

Health Insurance Marketplace, Affordable Care Act Live - codegeek
https://www.healthcare.gov

======
joeyh
There are many things broken on this site right now, mostly due to entirely
predictable load issues. But my favorite one is the note at the top: "Don't
enter any letters with special characters, like accents, tildes, etc." This
after a page with a picture of a happy smiling asian grandma whose entire name
probably consists of such characters.

Also it seems that even the US government uses regexps to (mis)validate email
addresses. Would have thought they'd have a copy of RFC822 someplace..

------
joshuaheard
Just to be clear, we already have a health insurance marketplace. This is a
new government-mandated health insurance exchange.

~~~
MrZongle2
The question is: after a few years of ACA, will the private health insurance
marketplace still exist?

~~~
joshuaheard
Well, the last time a government tried to create an artificial market, it
ended in disaster. Years ago, California tried to create an energy
marketplace. This of course led to rolling blackouts, widespread abuse,
bankruptcy of a Fortune 500 company, and the state signing overpriced long
term energy contracts.

I believe these exchanges will fail. You can't add a whole slew of new policy
requirements and then expect the prices to go down. But then, the goal of the
exchanges is to make the prices go up, justifying the complete takeover of the
healthcare system by the government.

------
growupkids
I can't get any rates to come up, every option I've tried for small businesses
just shows:

This dataset is currently private.

------
ctdonath
The login page doesn't load.

Whatever the reason - overwhelming user load, system error, political
brinksmanship - do we really want a healthcare system susceptible to single-
point-of-failure?

~~~
mechagodzilla
Describing the login page of the exchange as a 'single point of failure' for
the _entire healthcare system_ seems a bit harsh. It's not like hospitals
everywhere say "Oops, login page is down, shutdown the ICU - we're goin' home"

~~~
ctdonath
Any & all of it is subject to the whims of partisan politics, and we're seeing
that on Day 1.

------
webjunkie
Why oh why does the big green button open a new tab... who thought that is a
good idea?

------
ratscabies
Been borked all day for me, except for a short time I tried it at 5:30am.

------
amish
Ruby is not web scale. Period.

